# translation of DSCH preface



## lokman (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi, Does anyone have an English translation of the 6 page preface to Shostakovich's 2nd piano sonata as published by DSCH and edited by Manashir Lakubov? I've written to the publishers but thought someone here might know.

An image of the book can be seen here:
http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41FrMV5VeZL._SS500_.jpg

Thanks,
Lokman


----------



## lokman (Mar 17, 2012)

Well, I found it in the January 2001 edition of DSCH , the journal dedicated to Shostakovich available here (subscription)

http://www.dschjournal.com

A fine article for a magnificent sonata.


----------

